# I have twice radeonkms.ko



## hruodr (May 6, 2019)

```
# ll /boot/kernel/radeonkms.ko 
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  1946176 Jul  5  2018 /boot/kernel/radeonkms.ko*

# ll /boot/modules/radeonkms.ko 
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  2559736 Jan 11 03:09 /boot/modules/radeonkms.ko

# pkg which /boot/modules/radeonkms.ko 
/boot/modules/radeonkms.ko was not found in the database
```

From where came /boot/modules? It is read by `kldload` or something else?


----------



## zirias@ (May 6, 2019)

/boot/modules/radeonkms.ko is normally installed by graphics/drm-kmod (the OS-specific port it depends on, to be exact).

The module included with the kernel is deprecated and will be removed in a future version.


----------

